# Anybody ever try..........



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Using those beads that look like single eggs tied to the leader with a hook a couple inches down from the egg? Seen it on youtube and many replies were it works. That was out West I believe though. Think this would work here when the water is low and the fish are spooked? I went to Waly World and grabbed some, they actually look like eggs. If it dosent work at least it was cheap.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

they work all over the world in all kinds of water it does not have to be gin clear to use beads buddy! "get ready to duck"!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

No I have not but it will be interesting to watch this thread 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rghtcombo (Sep 15, 2011)

I used them in the Ash. last year when it was quite dirty. I used 10mm sunset Orange and caught fish. I have pretty much switched to them as my go to presentation. I carry about 12 to 15 different colors and sizes. I still carry sacks but if I tie a dozen I come home with 10.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

If they fool the smartest trout around they work for our einstein steelies.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> No I have not but it will be interesting to watch this thread
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Right on Fred, the haters will have something to say about this.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Beads over the past 2 seasons have accounted for probably as many fish as eggs have for me. I like to use a single waxworm on the bare hook located below the egg. Deadly combo for me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

NOoooooooooo Those are no good...I wouldn't use 'em

EVERY fish hooked right in the corner of the mouth....I don't see any reason for debate....bottom line.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I have had very good luck with them when I have fished them. I don't fish them very often though as I prefer to fish with flies I tie.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I tied a couple leaders with beads up last night so hopefully I can get some "me" time to try them out...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Never used beads but made up some glue eggs. They will work tho! steelies aren't that smart especially in the spring! I like sucker spawn flies the best but also use single egg glo bug or mcfly foam eggs and I slay them! try Oregon cheese colored! all colors work tho! Orange, Chart,Pink are good too!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The one thing that frustrates me about beads is that they are so difficult to interchange, especially when its freezing out(my favorite time to fish). I'm quite suprised that nobody has come out with a more interchangable peg bead system. I found these the other day and am going to give this method a try. For you bead guys, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about....you might give this a try yourselves.....I also found some rubber beads on ebay that have a large assortment of colors/sizes as well.

I simply thread the hook straight through the rubber egg and up my line...it suprisingly holds pretty well on the line. Now you can switch colors and even presentations without cutting the leader.


















Something to think about....


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

OK I'm not new to steelie fishing but not an expert by no means. After looking at the pis posted I was wondering if a fish eats that egg and you set the hook wouldnt you hook the fish in the side of the head or body? Would it work to move the bead closer to the hook or would it not look natural?

Thanks Mark


----------



## rghtcombo (Sep 15, 2011)

The bead should remain no further than 2 inches from the hook. The way the bead work, from what I've been told, when the fish takes the bead it can tell immediately that its not real and spits it out. When the fish spits it out it must first suck in water and when it does the hook is drawn in. Now I don't know if its true or not ,but all my fish are either hooked on the inside of the upper lip or in the corner.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info RGHTCOMBO !

Mark


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> The one thing that frustrates me about beads is that they are so difficult to interchange, especially when its freezing out(my favorite time to fish). I'm quite suprised that nobody has come out with a more interchangable peg bead system. I found these the other day and am going to give this method a try. For you bead guys, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about....you might give this a try yourselves.....I also found some rubber beads on ebay that have a large assortment of colors/sizes as well.
> 
> I simply thread the hook straight through the rubber egg and up my line...it suprisingly holds pretty well on the line. Now you can switch colors and even presentations without cutting the leader.
> 
> ...


Hey shutup is the second pic a rubber bead too just admin looks good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ranger487 said:


> OK I'm not new to steelie fishing but not an expert by no means. After looking at the pis posted I was wondering if a fish eats that egg and you set the hook wouldnt you hook the fish in the side of the head or body? Would it work to move the bead closer to the hook or would it not look natural?
> 
> Thanks Mark


that is the whole argument. some waters cannot be fished this way as the hook is set on the outside of the mouth. I just use glo eggs or whatever. Trust me these fish are not smart!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

95% of the fish I catch on beads rigged 1 1/2" above the hook are hooked IN the corner of the mouth.

The whole idea started out west for salmon and natural salmonids. The idea was that its a more ethical method since most fish are hooked on the lips using the bead above the hook, instead of sucking or swallowing presentations down the throat. I typically never rig mine more than 2"...over that length would result in more hooking outside the mouth zone for sure. The bead was certainly HOT the other day

Yes Fredge, thats a rubber Exude plastic egg.


----------



## rghtcombo (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you fishing them under a float or bottom bouncing? Just curious if one way or the other results in a different hook location. I mainly fish mine under a float , with most of my fish hooked in top jaw.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

rghtcombo said:


> Are you fishing them under a float or bottom bouncing? Just curious if one way or the other results in a different hook location. I mainly fish mine under a float , with most of my fish hooked in top jaw.


Under float and typically in tandem under a nice choker sack!


----------

